# Shut down Wii Discussions



## playallday (Nov 3, 2009)

.


----------



## purplesludge (Nov 3, 2009)

I am pro removing wii board completely since I never use it.


----------



## XFlak (Nov 3, 2009)

boooooooooooooooooo

lol, everyone is entitled to their opinion though

if your serious about getting peoples opinions, set up this thread so people can vote


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2009)

xflak40 said:
			
		

> if your serious about getting peoples opinions, set up this thread so people can vote


Done.

I just get fed up when I'm trying to look at some posts here but it takes forever because of some n00bs asking about Wii hacking.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 3, 2009)

How about making it so that only people who have joined say before April 2008 can login?


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 3, 2009)

Its not going slow for me in any way



			
				Thordrian said:
			
		

> How about making it so that only people who have joined say before April 2008 can login?


That would reduce the n00bcount and Wii hackers count to almost 0, so its basically the same as disabling the board completely


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Its not going slow for me in any way
> Yeah, wait until the new Zelda game comes out.
> 
> QUOTE(Thordrian @ Nov 3 2009, 03:06 PM) How about making it so that only people who have joined say before April 2008 can login?


How about making it so that only people who have joined say before October 11th 2004 can login?


----------



## ca_michelbach (Nov 3, 2009)

Meh...I could be pushed either way on this, I mean it would decrease the amount of noobs who are too stupid to search. But what if someone needs serious help or has a great release but they can't post because a new game's out.
Like I said, I'm undecided. I hardly use the wii forums (I try and solve my own problems first) so it doesn't really effect me much.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 3, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Its not going slow for me in any way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We could also close certain flashcard boards or even the entire DS one when a popular DS game comes out too.  Its a stupid idea, cutting out a feature of the forum that actually drags people in.  A lot of people are annoying and so on but we do get a lot of great members out of these newbies.

Regardless people will just post elsewhere leading to more work from the staff to close these threads that are in the wrong place.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 3, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> We could also close certain flashcard boards or even the entire DS one when a popular DS game comes out too.  Its a stupid idea, cutting out a feature of the forum that actually drags people in.  A lot of people are annoying and so on but we do get a lot of great members out of these newbies.
> 
> Regardless people will just post elsewhere leading to more work from the staff to close these threads that are in the wrong place.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 3, 2009)

I think the previously used tactic of restricting access to the forum to only registered users under times of heavy load is a better idea then this suggestion. It still allows access to the information that the members want to see, and allows the regular flow of discussion to continue uninterrupted. Shutting down certain sections as Hadrian said would probably cause a huge amount of unnecessary, off topic threads to seep into other areas, plus it would be highly frustrating for all the members who rely on the forum as an information resource. Why come to a site that closes down sections every time a popular game is released that everyone is interested in, when you can just go to any number of others and just get your information and discuss the game there without frustration?


----------



## LxTrix (Nov 4, 2009)

"about 50% of the people who are using GBAtemp are viewing the Wii Discussions forums"

Wouldn't that make the purpose of this site for Wii Discussion? Your just a troll and i know the mods won't take you seriously at all. Maybe you should just go buy a wii.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2009)

why?
i havent seen a lag for weeks now


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

Honestly, if you shut down Wii discussions, all the noob threads will swarm somewhere else. General Console discussions, General Off Topic, etc. When a noob wants answers, he'll try to get answers.

And ever since we got the server upgrade we've been able to handle the flood when big names come out. I guess it'll be put to the test when Spirit Tracks is released (since it's a huge release and will probably have tough-as-nails anti-piracy).


----------



## iFish (Nov 5, 2009)

the site is only slow for me the first time loading the front page


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 5, 2009)

Most members I think have a Wii console.

That means, they are the majority, and you (and me) are unfortunately, the minority.

Logically, the mods follow utilitarianism. What makes you think they'll make the minority happy by compromising the majority?

Long story short: As much as I'd love the Wii board removed, it's not going to happen. A poll would just support my argument further.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 5, 2009)

PlayAllDay, great idea!

But why don't we go the extra mile and just close down all of GBAtemp? Then we'll get no slow downs whatsoever! People can simply go elsewhere to discuss the latest releases with a great community.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## raulpica (Nov 5, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> PlayAllDay, great idea!
> 
> But why don't we go the extra mile and just close down all of GBAtemp? Then we'll get no slow downs whatsoever! People can simply go elsewhere to discuss the latest releases with a great community.
> 
> [/sarcasm]


Great idea Shaun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe we should just keep the shoutbox!


----------



## Blastoise (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe two seperate URLS
i.e. 
ds.gbatemp.net
and
wii.gbatemp.net


----------



## cooldudechand (Nov 5, 2009)

Or you can disable peaople who have less tan 20 posts


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2009)

I've already suggested keeping separate boards on separate servers. That would prevent the whole forum from crashing when a popular release gets dumped. The flood would slow down only the relevant board, leaving the rest of the forum alone. 

I know how horribly expensive and unfeasible that would be, though.


----------



## prowler (Nov 5, 2009)

or maybe a donation link for paypal for more faster server upgrades?


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> or maybe a donation link for paypal for more faster server upgrades?


This. Most forums allow people to donate for the forum to upgrade. That's how other forums have such a fast server compared to GBAtemp's.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 5, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They usually have more adverts as well


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 5, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Administration doesn't want us to pay though. That idea has been pitched a thousand times and we always get the same answer. I honestly have no clue as for whats a good way to prevent servers going down. I think Im fine the way we are now. I hope someone smarter can make a better plan and cutting off half the board isnt going to help.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2009)

Unless you guys haven't noticed the forums speed has significantly improved recently. Which sort of makes this entire discussion redundant.


----------



## prowler (Nov 6, 2009)

cooldudechand said:
			
		

> Or you can disable peaople who have less tan 20 posts



that would lead to spamming of the noobs
or, posting in incorrect forums.


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Unless you guys haven't noticed the forums speed has significantly improved recently. Which sort of makes this entire discussion redundant.


It still has some slowdowns and I get "503 Server Error" every now and then (a few times a day). It's not as bad as it used to be, but it's not ideal.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont see your arguments about the slowdowns, i never get the slowdowns, im on dial-up atm and this loads faster for me then most other pages. but: 
A) having 2 sites would just make it confusing for the people who have both 
B) gbatemp also do alot of other consoles are you going to blame those for the slowdowns after the wii ones are gone? 
C) if they remove the board, how is that fair for the people that do have Wii's? you would just get people complaining on the general and DS forums, complaining about how it was removed, making that whole idea pointless as the slowdown would be even greater, or remain exactly the same.

just my opinion.

- VV


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 7, 2009)

More like OP is butthurt from his dialup.

Though seriously this is quite silly, forums speeds have been great and I see no need for a killswitch. It's just like shutting down the kidney surgery part of the hospital when it can run smoothly with everything else. Though that analogy was pretty horrible and didn't make much sense (Mostly because that's not how a hospital works) though you should get the point.


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2009)

Case in point: the forum is lagging like crazy now. 

EDIT: It took me three attempts to post that, and another two to make this edit.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 7, 2009)

No.

I'm gonna quote shaunj66 on this one, this is what he said in this topic:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ...
> Anyway, as you may have noticed, lately GBAtemp has been suffering from minor and major slow downs right down to being completely offline. This happens not only during high traffic periods such as popular game releases, but even during non-peak times. *Quite frankly, we don't think this is fair on our members. GBAtemp is an information resource and when we're not there for you, we're failing at what we do and not bringing in the new members that could contribute to our site.*
> ....



I think I made my point, this is never going to happen ( at least not under shaunj66 watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm not saying the board should be closed, in fact, I'm against the idea. I'm just telling p1ngy the slowdown problem is still here to some extent.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2009)

the threads gone now anyway so go back to your forums and talk about your shooters.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 9, 2009)

I've got a suggestion:

Wouldn't it be possible to stop loading the sigs and avatars from people whenever the server takes a specific amount of time to load?


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 9, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I've got a suggestion:
> Wouldn't it be possible to stop loading the sigs and avatars from people whenever the server takes a specific amount of time to load?


Well, they can disable it manually, I guess (as well as you in the user CP)

I was also thinking about a limit of say 50 posts before you can even use a sig/ava


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be possible to stop loading the sigs and avatars from people whenever the server takes a specific amount of time to load?


Sigs and avatars are usually hosted on other sites, so loading them isn't a strain on the Temp servers. I don't know how many people host their sigs/avas on Filetrip but I think it's a very small percentage. 

Maybe they could remove the "getnewpost" trigger  during floods. I don't know the specifics of how that particular query works so I couldn't say how much of a strain on the database that is, but offhand I'd say it would lessen the workload. Maybe.


----------



## LxTrix (Nov 10, 2009)

Its not even that bad to warrant any change at all so don't expect one.


----------



## computerboy (Nov 11, 2009)

Shut the Wii discussions board down? NEVER!!! Shut it down for guests and maybe people under 10 posts? YEAH!!!

EDIT: I think we should also shut down the DS section (cause I don't use it)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2009)

shut down the 360 and ps3 forums cos all they do is talk about shooters and rrod it's a waste having the ps3 forums you can't even hack it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they should close that damn mario thread that's the cause of everything there is ENOUGH info in it anyway to tell peeps how to run it there's really NO need for it to stay open!!


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 13, 2009)

just a heads up to all you non wii guys rev15 will be out soon that's pretty much THE update all we wii hackers want so yeah be prepared!


----------



## OSW (Nov 13, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> just a heads up to all you non wii guys rev15 will be out soon that's pretty much THE update all we wii hackers want so yeah be prepared!



But most noobs probably don't know much about CIOS and will only consider updating if a new game doesn't work.

Big release games are more signigicant problems imo


----------



## CharAznable (Nov 13, 2009)

Pretty sure the reason so many people are viewing the Wii board(s) is because of NSMB Wii. Once the hype around that passes (or it's completely cracked), the activity will die down. 

Same thing that happens with any big DS release. I don't see what the big problem is.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 13, 2009)

why would we want to remove wii discussions from the forum, wii is practically all we talk about


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 13, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh trust me it's gonna be bad. not every1 will install it 1st many peeps will wait and let the other be guinea pigs than they'll spam the thread with is it safe to install, what features does it have, will it brick me?!! PLUS peeps are still spamming the mario thread so i predict total and utter chaos!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 16, 2009)

now it's gonna get even worse cos there's now 2 smbw level editors fighting for supremacy!


----------



## computerboy (Nov 22, 2009)

Well there wasn't as much traffic as other cIOSs this time and the NSMB editors won't cause any more than the rev15 cIOS traffic maybe a bit more.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 27, 2009)

At the end of the day though people will just start flooding another Wii forum or General Console Discussion instead of leaving.


----------

